# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Saldırıda yeni bir tür kurşun kullanıldı!

## bozok

*9 Türk'e 30 kurşun!* 



_Guardian, öldürülen 9 Türk'ün otopsi raporunu ele geçirdi. Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanı Haluk İnce kurşunların biri dışında hepsinin 9 mm'lik olduğunu söyledi. Diğer kurşun içinse "İlk kez ateşli silahlarda bu tür bir malzemenin kullandığını gördük'' ifadesini kullandı._

*VATAN DIş HABERLER* 

İngiliz gazetesi Guardian, Gazze'de öldürülen 9 Türk'ün otopsi raporunu ele geçirdi. Gazetenin manşetinde yer alan haberde şu ifadelere yer verildi:

Mavi Marmara gemisine düzenlenen saldırı sonrasında Türk otoriteleri tarafından açıklanan otopsi raporları, uluslararası konvoya uygulanan askeri kuvvetin yoğunluğunu tüyler ürpertici detaylarla ortaya koydu. Dokuz kurbanın vücudundan toplam olarak 30 kurşun çıkarıldı ve beşinin başlarına aldıkları kurşun yaraları yüzünden hayatını kaybettiği belirlendi. Dokuz kurbanın her biri 9 mm'lik kurşunla en az bir kez ve bazıları da 5-6 kez vuruldu. Otopsi raporları saldırının ne kadar yakın mesafeden yapıldığını da ortaya koyuyor. Türkiye Adli Tıp Kurumu Başkanı Dr Haluk İnce şöyle konuştu: "En yakını yakmaşık 29 cm'den atılmış. Yalnızca tek bir vakada tek bir kurşun giriş yarası bulunuyor. Diğer sekiz kişide birden fazla kurşun yarası bulundu. Tek bir kurşunla öldürülen adam, kısa mesafeden atılan ve alnının ortasına isabet eden bir kurşunla hayatını kaybetti.

ATK'deki uzmanlara göre Türk ve ABD vatandaşlığı olan 19 yaşındaki Furkan Doğan, 45 cm'den daha yakın bir mesafeden burnunun sağ kısmı, başının arkası, sırtı ve iki kez de bacağından olmak üzere beş kez vuruldu. En yaşlı kurban olan 60 yaşındaki politikacı, mühendis, aktivist, evli ve 6 çocuk babası İbrahim Bilgen'di. Bilgen sağ şakağından, sağ göğsünden, sırtından ve kalçasından vuruldu. ATK'nin Başkan Yardımcısı Yalçın Büyük, iki erkeğin daha 4 kez vurulduğunu ve kurbanlardan beşinin başının arkasından ya da sırtından vurulduğunu söyledi. Türk ulusal Taekwondo takımını çalıştıran 54 yaşındaki eski Taekwondo şampiyonu üetin Topçuoğlu, başının arkasından, kalçasından ve belinden 3 kere vuruldu. 

Haluk İnce "Kurşunların tamamı bütün halde çıkarıldı. Bu adli açıdan oldukça önemli. Kurşun bir başka yerden sektiğinde deforme olmuş bir şekilde vücuda girer. Eğer direkt olarak vücuda saplanıyorsa bütün olarak kalır" dedi. 
İnce, kurşunların biri dışında hepsi 9 mm'lik olduğunu sözlerine ekledi. Diğer kurşun içinse "İlk kez ateşli silahlarda bu tür bir malzemenin kullandığını gördük. Kurşun, genellikle av tüfeklerinde kullanılan farklı türlerde saçmaların bulunduğu bir konteynır. Kafa bölgesine şakak kısmından girmiş ve kurşunu beyinde bir bütün halinde bulduk" diye konuştu. 

*Dokuz kurbanın otopsi sonuçları şöyle:* 

*Cengiz Akyüz, 42:* Başının arkasında, yüzünün sağ kısmında, sırtında ve sol bacağında dört kurşun yarası

*İbrahim Bilgen, 60:* Göğsünün sağ kısmında, sırtında, sağ kalçasında ve sağ sakağında dört kurşun yarası 

*Cevdet Kılıçlar, 38:* Alnının ortasında bir kurşun yarası 

*Furkan Doğan, 19:* Burun, sırt, başın arkası, sol bacak ve sol bilekte beş kurşun yarası 

*Fahri Yaldız:* Göğsünün sol kısmı, sol bacağı ve sağ bacağında iki tane olmak üzere dört kurşun yarası 

*Ali Haydar Bengi, 39:* Göğsünün sol kısmı, bel, sağ kol, sağ bacak ve sol elinde 2 tane olmak üzere altı kurşun yarası 

*üetin Topçuoğlu, 54:* Başın arkası, vücudun sol kısmı, belin sağ tarafına üç kurşun yarası 

*Cengiz Songür, 47:* Boynun ön kısmında tek kurşun yarası

*Necdet Yıldırım, 32:* Sağ omuz ve sırtın solunda iki kurşun yarası

05.06.2010 Cumartesi *13:12 / VATAN*

----------

